# Rossendale Hospital January 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 17, 2013)

Visited with Peterc4, Sonyes and Mule, I'll not go into the history as most of you probably know the place  if you want any let me know and I can throw up what I know.

Had a great day's exploring, We had other sites on the cards for the day but they went out of the window once we'd accessed the newer part with the theatre! I've said this time and time again but this ones in my top 5 explores to date, a nice mix of old and new 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





I'll stick up a load more photos on my blog once I've sorted out switching over the hosts  and if any of these photos dont load thats because of the current host being crap  sometime refreshing the page works...


----------



## Ewoodsambo3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Working Lights? 
Great photos!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 17, 2013)

Ewoodsambo3 said:


> Working Lights?
> Great photos!




Thanks, and surprisingly yes in a couple of parts in a couple of rooms


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 17, 2013)

*Bostin set there mate! Looks ACE here, nice n rotten in places and quite pristine in others...*


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 17, 2013)

I dont remember seeing the theatre before-good work. Love it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats tidy,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Jan 17, 2013)

Was a great day mate, and a fantastic set of pics you've got there. Excellent selection.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 18, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Bostin set there mate! Looks ACE here, nice n rotten in places and quite pristine in others...*



Cheers mate, this place really does have it all! pity the morgue wasnt doable this time though 



mrtoby said:


> I dont remember seeing the theatre before-good work. Love it.



Its a beauty mate, think i first saw reports on it in 2011 went straight to the top of the todo list 



sonyes said:


> Was a great day mate, and a fantastic set of pics you've got there. Excellent selection.



Cheers buddy nice exploring with you  Had so many to choose from this is the best half of the final cut of about 50 or so lol so much to see!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures!, do like rossendale was going to vist this weekend but stuck at home by this snow  .


----------



## the kwan (Jan 18, 2013)

very nice indeed, the operation theatre looks ace!


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 19, 2013)

great set mate, liking the new part aswell...


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 22, 2013)

oooops wrong thread


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovely set dude, Faves has to be the operating theatre. 
Place looks beautiful, cheers for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovely set dude, Faves has to be the operating theatre. 
Place looks beautiful, cheers for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent stuff! I had an op in that hospital too and I used to live a stones throw away.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 12, 2013)

Great indepth report action there with fab images, the old section is ace, the new bit eluded us, we must try for that again


----------



## shatners (Feb 12, 2013)

Some really stylish pics there mate... great work!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 12, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Lovely set dude, Faves has to be the operating theatre.
> Place looks beautiful, cheers for sharing.



Cheers mate it is a cracking place to visit good mixture of old and new, just a pity they are separated so well makes it like 2 explores 



TeeJF said:


> Excellent stuff! I had an op in that hospital too and I used to live a stones throw away.



Noway? have you been in since it closed? well worth a mooch.



Judderman62 said:


> very nice indeed



Cheers mate 



AltDayOut said:


> Great indepth report action there with fab images, the old section is ace, the new bit eluded us, we must try for that again



Thanks AltDayOut I'd seen your previous report on this place your photos were amazing mate! Loved this place definitely in my top 5 places I've visited anyway. Much prefer the older part in general as its more photogenic but the new bit has a few decent bits and bobs plus the operating theatre alone makes it worth it 



shatners said:


> Some really stylish pics there mate... great work!



Thanks man


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks a great place
would love to visit here!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 6, 2013)

im getting itchy on this place now lol.


----------

